
Trolley problem - indigodaddy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem
======
crooked-v
One can't forget to mention Michael's solution to the problem:
[https://i.imgur.com/Zb0yVSD.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Zb0yVSD.jpg)

